# Intratympanic injections cpt



## PAMALAR (Sep 23, 2010)

Do anyone have cpt for-
Intratympanic injections of dexamethasone for sensorineural hearing loss.

I was not contented with 69420 and 69801 which I got in some articles for this procedure.

Pls help.

Pamalar CPC


----------

